# saving notepad work



## Happa54 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi All;

I'm new to html (2 days new).

When I enter code in notepad and need to leave my work (to come back later), I loose what I've done. 

I don't know how to save my work (coding, etc), although the web page that I have created is automatically saved.

Your help is appreciated.

Happa54


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you tried choosing *Save* from the *File* menu?


----------



## Happa54 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback Jimmy...but clicking on SAVE does not do the trick.

Let me try to better explain.

When I open a new file in notepad, I save it as an html file and place it in a folder where I will place relevant files for my new website.

When I enter the text and code into my notepad file and then close the file, it only saves the text but does not save the coding. 

Due to a website that I'm building, there is a lot of work which means I have to close the file and come back later to do more work. 

The problem here is the coding is gone when I come back to it and I have to start all over again because I cannot start where I left off on the web page(s). 

In other words, I have to redo all the coding again. 

I hope this makes sense...after all, I'm a newbie at this. 

Thanks again.


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

That doesn't make any sense, unfortunately  I find it very hard to believe that Notepad would be exhibiting the behavior you describe.

So you're saying that when you save the file, close Notepad, and reopen the .html file _in Notepad_, all the HTML tags are gone and only the page's text remains?


----------



## Happa54 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes Jimmy...the html code disappears and only the text remains.

Maybe I'm not explaining correctly.

Let me say it this way...

"2 notepad files opened. One for the html text/code and the other file for the upload of the text. When I exit the programs, the only one that will save is the "uploaded" file and not the html coded/texted file".

There must be a way experienced html'ers save the original notepad doc they worked off of.

I've tried copy/paste technigues to no avail.


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

Why do you have two different files? I don't know what "the upload of the text" means.


----------



## jaccqullynn (Jul 15, 2006)

If you are just closing them and expecting it to save automatically... you have to save it before exiting. by the sounds of it you are just closing it out and expecting it to auto save
I just did a test html document in notepad to see what it does for me.
i saved it as html.html and typed a variety of tags in it. i saved it to my documents and then closed it. then i went into my documents and made sure i selcted "all files" so the .html document would show up, if not it will only display .txt documents.... 
i opened it, and all the html tags were still there.

if you cant figure it out and are still having problems i suggest you should try using an ftp program that has an editing tool for .html and .txt documents 
that way you can easily upload them to your website directory and if they need editing you can do it straight from the ftp program rather than keep opening and closing documents in notepad. I would stronly recommend WS_ftp you can get the trial version from
http://www.ipswitchft.com/products/ws_ftp_professional/try/
it is very easy to use, you can create and edit new documents just like you would in notepad. you can save them as .txt or as .html and easily transfer them to your site 
im guessing you are unfamiliar to ftp so make sure to read the instructions/hints/tutorial etc. you will need your site's name, preferred connection type (most use the default ftp but i usually use HTTP or whatever is allowed by your hoster) and server address (the server address is usually provided if it is offered in your hosting package or from who is hosting you, if you are unsure contact them and tell them you want to use ftp and they should help you get started)

are you overwriting the files or trying to keep seperate copies?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the problems that you are having. Download notepad++ from *here*. It is free and when you exit and reload it the last file that you were working on is always there waiting for you to continue working on. It is a very enhanced M$ Notepad that understands php, HTML etc.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This doesn't seem possible, so I expect the problem is in your description.
Copy and paste an example here, so we can see what's going on.
There are many free HTML editors that will make this process much easier.
I use HTML-Kit, but Google will find many more.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

You are very limited with notepad. There are many free HTML editors on the web. HTML-Kit is very good. I use it for both HTML and PHP with great results. You can get it here. http://www.chami.com/html-kit/download/


----------

